
The Ruby on Rails Tutorial, 6th Edition - mhartl
https://news.learnenough.com/ruby-on-rails-tutorial-6th-edition-launch
======
mhartl
This is the newly updated 6th edition of the Ruby on Rails Tutorial, now
updated for Rails 6.

Over the years, HN readers have been some of the most enthusiastic and loyal
supporters of the Ruby on Rails Tutorial. Thanks—I appreciate it!

~~~
mch82
I’ve enjoyed reading many editions of Rails Tutorial, which is among the few
technical documents I consider fun to read. A worthwhile read, even for people
not working with Rails.

And extremely cool you’ve kept Rails Tutorial current all these years!

------
mch82
Does the Rails Tutorial 6 discuss the rgeo gem (for GIS/location features)?
[https://github.com/rgeo/rgeo](https://github.com/rgeo/rgeo)

While Rails docs tend to be clearer, GeoDjango is one area where Django seems
to have relatively more accessible documentation.
[https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/2.2/ref/contrib/gis/](https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/2.2/ref/contrib/gis/)

